# Is this a Flesh eating infection??



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I looked into my sons tank last night and I noticed one of his tiger barbs looks like the skin is pealing off part of his side and the other tiger barbs have been nipping at him... What is this... How do I fix it?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/av2a9dzlzr55lg7/Barb2.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r07oczk3jowd2sb/Tiger%20Barb%20-%20Flesh%201.jpg

Thoughts?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Nasty looking. Don't know what it is. Could be a form of lymphocystis or something worse like a massive bacterial infection. remove fish from main tank and see if there are red sores with it. if so treat with furan 2 as per instructions. If the fish is not responding, euthanize it.
if it is lympho there is not usually any red sores and it is caused by a virus-- no treatment required but the other fish may get it if they are stressed out.
Fish can live with lympho for a long time-- like several years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

I am not sure what it is. I had a dream that one of my clown loaches had this, thankfully it was only a dream. Sorry you are going through this. Hope that there is a treatment for it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not flesh-eating, just normal.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would put some aquarium salt in the water or Melafix. I always now use aquarium salt for most problems because Melafix degrades in the water and you have to dose daily which remembering to do so makes it complicated. The salt stays in the water until you do a water change.


----------

